# Cognitive Functions and how they are opposite to each other



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Fi = What is important

Fe = What we need

Te = How to do it

Ti = Why it is

Ni = What will be 

Ne = What could be

Se = What is

Si = What was



So, like it's stated in Socionics it makes sense that Se and Ne are considered opposites because one sees the tangible reality and the other sees what could be the reality in the near future. This is why Si and Ni can butt heads in the political arena, I think. For example, Ni wants to get rid of guns or have better gun control laws because just think of how better things could be whilst Si prefers not to rock the boat because why would you want to change something that has always been. I'm guessing Te and Fe would collide due to Fe caring about the social vibe/accepted forms of behaviour whilst Te deals with the world in a very matter of fact/direct kind of way. I'm not sure about Fi and Ti. I'm just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Ti wants to DETACH from personal feelings, while Fi wants to be CONNECTED to personal feelings.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

No its the "axis" functions that are the opposite of eachother, because there is no way you can use them at the same time. That would be:

Fe-Ti
Te-Fi
Si-Ne
Ni-Se

Switching between Fe and Te for example is easier than switching from Te and Fi. It's why if you have strong Te then Fi will be weak/inferior in comparison. It explains the suppression of Jung's so called inferior function.


----------

